# upper back pain alongside ibs symptoms



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

.


----------



## colly1964 (Dec 8, 2011)

katiebabe said:


> Hello guys Along with my nightmere or symptoms over the last 8 months (extreme post infectious ibs they think - but still having tests), during the last say 2 months the back pain has been getting worse. It is happening everyday. It is high up like imbetween my shoulder blades. Often more to my left. I could only describe it as a burning sensation, liek my organs feel inflamed, kind of like my tummy but not quite the same. It is happening the more I move and sitting upright after eating is a big problem. Even sitting at the pc desk after a whole it starts. Its doing it badly right now. It came move slightly lower down but never lower than mid back.If anyone else has experienced this I would really appreciate contact  It's baffling me.If I sit down all day and dont move like my tummy i don't have any bother! This is obvs not practical. Thankyou kate


----------



## colly1964 (Dec 8, 2011)

I to have been getting back pain. Mine started in my lower back. But sometimes it did radiate to my shoulders as well. And like you there was some burning sensations.. I have been applying heat to my back and this seems to work... hope this helps.. also taking loads and loads of water and herbal teas into my system. Using phylum fiber and fiber blend tabs to clear out my bowels.. Hope this help you..Blessings and health to you Colleen


----------



## Ted12345 (Nov 5, 2011)

Could it be wind pains? or indigestion? I used to get a load of that when I was at my worst, and yes mostly on my left nearly under my breast. Worth mentioning to your doctor too!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

The back pain I had was toward the right shoulder blade and that indicated gall bladder problems.Linda


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Could also be a problem with the Pancreas. I would see a doctor if you haven't already.


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

If your back/spine diagnostics prove to be ok... I would ask your Dr to "make sure" it isn't your gall bladder rather than "reckon" it isn't that. Ask for a white blood cell count, a hidascan... etc. Have you had a regular CT scan of the abdomen yet?


----------



## katiebabe (May 30, 2011)

.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well make sure he checks your GB out thoroughly.


----------



## Elliebellie (Mar 17, 2016)

I get that alot usually if I have bad trapped wind it can be extremely uncomfortable although I do agree to get your gallbladder checked as I have gallstones and I'm only 27 so after reading this I may have to check mines not the gallstones but as mines usually on the left and gallbladder is the right I'm not sure that it would be that


----------



## Desert Fox (Jul 24, 2017)

Probably indigestion, no need to worry too much


----------

